# Regionale Bedeutungen / regionaler Gebrauch von Wörtern



## Hutschi

Es gibt zahlreiche Wörter in Deutsch, die regional unterschiedlich gebraucht werden.

1. Sie sind nur in bestimmten Regionen verbreitet. Manchmal breiten sie sich aus. Oft sind sie allgemeinverständlich, aber nicht immer.

Porree/Lauch
("Lauch" breitet sich zu Ungunsten von "Porree" aus)
"Löwenzahne" - Plural nur in Österreich (Laut Duden von 1983, gegenwärtiger Stand ist mir nicht bekannt)

Sonnabend/Samstag
"Samstag" breitet sich zuungunsten von "Sonnabend" aus. Die Sprachgrenze lief zwischen Nord und Süd. In kleinen Regionen gibt es noch andere Bezeichnungen.

Brötchen/Semmel 
In einigen Regionen sind Brötchen kleine bzw. halbe Semmeln. In einigen wird nur die Bezeichnung "Semmeln" verwendet. 

Unterschied: Nord/Süd

"das Mensch" (nur in manchen Regionen vorhanden als verächtlicher Ausdruck für "Frau")

2. Sie haben in unterschiedlichen Regionen unterschiedliche Bedeutungen.

Pfannkuchen:
1. Runde mit Marmelade gefüllte Gebäckstücke (Osten)
2. Eierkuchen (Westen)
3. Runde Krapfen, ringförmig, mit einer dünnen Mittelhaut

3. Sie haben eine Standardbedeutung und zusätzlich eine regionale Bedeutung in einem kleinen Gebiet

Beispiel: Socken=Strümpfe (Standard); Socken=Hausschuhe (Südthüringen, Dialekt und regionale Umgangssprache, die Bedeutung scheint näher an die ursprüngliche angelehnt.) 

4. Es gibt sie nur noch in einem kleinen Gebiet
Beispiel: Kanker = Spinne

5. Regional unterschiedliche Verwendung grammatischer Konstruktionen
Beispiel: habe/bin - ich habe gestanden/ich bin gestanden


Regionale Unterschiede bekommt man nur mit, wenn man andere Regionen besucht oder Besuch erhält. 
Wörter, die bereits veraltet sind, bieten ebenfalls Schwierigkeiten. Es gibt Bedeutungswechsel, diese setzen sich oft zunächst regional durch.

Wie kann ich erkennen, dass ein scheinbar ganz normales Wort regional ist?

Ich finde das sehr schwierig.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Wie kann ich erkennen, dass ein scheinbar ganz normales Wort regional ist?
> Ich finde das sehr schwierig.


Im allgemeinen ist es leicht, regionale Wörter zu erkennen, weil sie in Nachrichtensendungen und überregionalen Magazinen nicht verwendet oder aber zusätzlich erklärt werden. Wer regelmäßig liest und Nachrichten verfolgt, der wird leicht mitbekommen, welche Vokabeln oder Grammatikeigenheiten eventuell regionale Varianten sind. Das gleiche gilt für die Aussprache. Gerade Personen aus stark dialektischen Sprachräumen haben mitunter die Ansicht, sie sprächen relativ akzeptabel. Da hilft häufig die Aufforderung, die eigene Aussprache mit der von anerkannten Sprechern zu vergleichen.

Niemand wird Wörter wie _Kanker _(habe ich noch nie gehört gehabt!) oder _Socken_ (im Sinne von Hausschuhen, war mir ebenfalls unbekannt) außerhalb seines regionalen Umfeldes hören -- daraus kann er leicht schließen, daß sie regional (oder dialektisch) sein müssen.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Porree/Lauch


Beide Wörter sind standardsprachlich.


Hutschi said:


> Sonnabend/Samstag


_Sonnabend _ist standardsprachlich, _Samstag _ist süddeutsch/österreichisch. Beide Wörter werden überregional verstanden.



Hutschi said:


> Brötchen/Semmel


_Brötchen_ ist standardsprachlich, Semmel ist landschaftlich (süddeutsch). Ein regionales Gegenstück für Norddeutschland wäre _Rundstück_. 



> Sie haben in unterschiedlichen Regionen unterschiedliche Bedeutungen. Pfannkuchen.


Das ist ein gutes Beispiel für ein standardsprachliches Wort mit regional stark unterschiedlicher Bedeutung.

Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

Kajjo, es ist nun wirklich nicht so einfach, wie du es darzustellen versuchst. Nehmen wir zum Beispiel diese Behauptung:


Kajjo said:


> _Sonnabend _ist standardsprachlich, _Samstag _ist süddeutsch/österreichisch. Beide Wörter werden überregional verstanden.



Jetzt meine Erfahrungen: ich habe in verschiedenen Teilen von NRW gewohnt (was bekanntlich weder Süddeutschland noch Österreich angehört) - und überall nur Samstag gehört. Sonnabend klingt daher für mich leicht ungewöhnlich.

Und ein Duden-Zitat:



> _Samstag / Sonnabend: Samstag und Sonnabend halten sich räumlich etwa die Waage: Samstag gehört in den Süden, Sonnabend in den Norden des deutschen Sprachgebiets. Auch im Westen und Norden setzt sich Samstag allmählich durch, unterstützt vor allem durch den Sprachgebrauch bei Bahn und Post, wo Samstag statt Sonnabend der besseren Unterscheidbarkeit von Sonntag wegen eingeführt wurde (vgl. auch die Abkürzungen Sa. und So.). Im Osten ist noch überwiegend Sonnabend üblich. (c) Dudenverlag 1998
> _


Alles, was ich damit sagen will: Regionalgebrauch ist eine recht knifflige Frage und man sollte da nicht so kategorisch sein. Ich bin fest der Meinung, dass niemand für den Gebrauch regionaler Ausdrücke verpönt werden darf. Von einem neutralen Hinweis auf diese Tatsache profitieren dagegen viele Forummitglieder.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Im allgemeinen ist es leicht, regionale Wörter zu erkennen, weil sie in Nachrichtensendungen und überregionalen Magazinen nicht verwendet oder aber zusätzlich erklärt werden. Wer regelmäßig liest und Nachrichten verfolgt, der wird leicht mitbekommen, welche Vokabeln oder Grammatikeigenheiten eventuell regionale Varianten sind. Das gleiche gilt für die Aussprache. Gerade Personen aus stark dialektischen Sprachräumen haben mitunter die Ansicht, sie sprächen relativ akzeptabel. Da hilft häufig die Aufforderung, die eigene Aussprache mit der von anerkannten Sprechern zu vergleichen.
> 
> Niemand wird Wörter wie _Kanker _(habe ich noch nie gehört gehabt!) oder _Socken_ (im Sinne von Hausschuhen, war mir ebenfalls unbekannt) außerhalb seines regionalen Umfeldes hören -- daraus kann er leicht schließen, daß sie regional (oder dialektisch) sein müssen.
> 
> Kajjo


 
"Kanker" ist leicht als regional (und nicht standardsprachlich) zu erkennen. 
"Socken" erkannte ich als Kind, als ich nach Dresden gezogen war, als in der Bedeutung nicht standardsprachlich. Beide waren (wahrscheinlich) aus lokalen Dialekten in die lokale Umgangssprache gelangt - oder lokale Überbleibsel älterer Formen.

Danke, Kajjo, für die Erklärungen. Sie zeigen gleichzeitig, wie schwierig die Zuordnung ist. 

"Samstag" ist nach den oben genannten Kriterien "in Nachrichtensendungen und überregionalen Magazinen" heute in der Standardsprache, ebenso wie "Sonnabend", beide werden in regional unterschiedlichen Gegenden verstärkt genutzt. Auf Kalendern steht fast nur noch "Samstag". Im Duden von 1983 war es noch als regional gekennzeichnet, heute nicht mehr.
Im Duden "Richtiges und Gutes Deutsch" werden beide Varianten mit entsprechender lokaler Verteilung, aber ohne extra Kennzeichnung angegeben, außer, dass "Samstag" in Ausbreitung begriffen ist und von Post und Bahn verwendet wird, weil die Abkürzung eindeutig ist.

---
Gibt es eine Tendenz, dass die norddeutschen Ausdrücke Standard sind und die süddeutschen regional? Das scheint sich aus der Diskussion ablesen zu lassen.


----------



## Kajjo

Samstag ist z.B. in DWDS noch als regional süddeutsch gekennzeichnet. Hier findet aber in der Tat eine Wandlung statt, tatsächlich wohl vorangetrieben von den einfacheren Abkürzungen Sa, So.



> Gibt es eine Tendez, dass die norddeutschen Ausdrücke Standard sind und die süddeutschen regional? Das scheint sich aus der Diskussion ablesen zu lassen.


Ja und nein.

Meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach gibt es z.B. in Bayern, Schwaben, Franken, Sachsen wesentlich mehr Dialektsprecher als in Norddeutschland. Während man im Norden schon genau hinhören muß, um grammatische Besonderheiten und einzelne aus dem Plattdeutschen importierte Vokabeln zu erkennen, gibt es in Süddeutschland einfach außerordentlich viele Personen, die noch Dialekt sprechen und deren sogenanntes "Hochdeutsch" ebenfalls noch stark mundartlich getönt ist. Daher: Ja.

Wenn man allerdings in Norddeutschland mit Friesen oder Plattdeutschsprechern in Berührung kommt, so verwenden die natürlich ebenso viele regionale Wörter. Es gibt allerdings von diesen Leuten nur noch sehr wenige. Trotzdem daher: Nein.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

cyanista said:


> Ich bin fest der Meinung, dass niemand für den Gebrauch regionaler Ausdrücke verpönt werden darf. Von einem neutralen Hinweis auf diese Tatsache profitieren dagegen viele Forummitglieder.


Nun "verpönt" ist ein negativer Ausdruck, daher muß ich Dir rechtgeben, es sollte niemand hier für Regionalismen verpönt werden. Allerdings empfinde ich hochdeutsche Sprachbeherrschung als Grundlage heutiger Bildung und als Voraussetzung für schulischen, beruflichen oder wissenschaftlichen Erfolg. Ich kann keine Gleichwertigkeit von Regionalismen oder dialektischen Artefakten in der Standardsprache empfinden. Muttersprachler, die hier Tips geben, sollten in der Lage sein, in hochdeutscher Standardsprache zu antworten und eigene Regionalismen zu erkennen und entsprechend zu kennzeichnen.

Ich bin z.B. sicher, daß niemand von Wörtern wie "Steige" statt "Treppe" profitieren wird, es sei denn, er sucht gezielt nach Regionalismen.

Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

Kajjo said:


> _Sonnabend _ist standardsprachlich, _Samstag _ist süddeutsch/österreichisch. Beide Wörter werden überregional verstanden.


Nein, das stimmt nicht ganz. Hier in Berlin sagt man "Samstag", "Sonnabend" höre ich extrem selten. Wenn wir nach Google-News gehen, so gibt's zehn mal mehr Artikel mit "Samstag" als mit "Sonnenabend". "Sonnabend" kenne ich aus Thüringen.


_



			Brötchen
		
Click to expand...

_


> ist standardsprachlich, Semmel ist landschaftlich (süddeutsch). Ein regionales Gegenstück für Norddeutschland wäre _Rundstück_.


In Berlin sind's Schrippen.


----------



## Kajjo

Henryk said:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht ganz. Hier in Berlin sagt man "Samstag", "Sonnabend" höre ich extrem selten. Wenn wir nach Google-News gehen, so gibt's zehn mal mehr Artikel mit "Samstag" als mit "Sonnenabend". "Sonnabend" kenne ich aus Thüringen.


In Niedersachsen, Hamburg, Bremen, Schleswig-Holstein sagt man auf jeden Fall Sonnabend. Samstag verbreitet sich augrund der einfach Sa/So-Abkürzung zunehmend. In DWDS und meine 1981er-Duden steht Samstag aber noch als regional. 

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Henryk said:


> Wenn wir nach Google-News gehen, so gibt's zehn mal mehr Artikel mit "Samstag" als mit "Sonnenabend". "


 
Ein *Sonnen*abend ist ein Abend, an dem die Sonne scheint. Das Wort wird selten verwendet und hat eine andere Bedeutung. Es ist eine standardsprachlich übliche Zusammensetzung.

*Sonn*abend ist der Vortag des *Sonn*tags.  Es war ursprünglich nur Vorabend (die Zeit nach der Vesper), später dagegen Vortag des Sonntags 

Hier steht etwas zur Verwendung von Samstag/Sonnabend im Zwiebelfisch.
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/0,1518,340668,00.html


----------



## Hutschi

_Semmeln _sind in meinem Wörterbuch nicht als regional gekennzeichnet. _Semmelknödel_ sind dagegen als süddt./österr. gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> _Semmeln _sind in meinem Wörterbuch nicht als regional gekennzeichnet. _Semmelknödel_ sind dagegen als süddt./österr. gekennzeichnet.


Tja, das sieht DWDS auch wieder anders. Spezielle Gerichte wie Semmelknödel oder Kaiserschmarren sehe ich ohnehin unabhängig von der Diskussion über regionale Besonderheiten. Für mich sind solche Bezeichnungen einfach _Namen_ und damit erlaubt.

Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

> Ein *Sonnen*abend ist ein Abend, an dem die Sonne scheint. Das Wort wird selten verwendet und hat eine andere Bedeutung. Es ist eine standardsprachlich übliche Zusammensetzung.


Da hab ich mich vertan. Aber gesucht habe ich richtig.


----------



## EvilWillow

Holla! Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass _Samstag _früher nur regional verwendet wurde!  Ich habe _Sonnabend _immer für eine alternative, veraltende Bezeichnung gehalten. 
Gibt es Nachrichtensprecher, die "Und nun die Wettervorhersage für Sonnabend, den ..." sagen?


----------



## Sidjanga

Hallo Leute,

Wie sagt ihr denn in euren jeweiligen Gegenden zu *diesen leckeren Gebäckstücken?*

Ich persönlich sage *Krapfen *(und habe in ganz Bayern nie ein anderes Wort gehört).

Hierzu steht im Duden:
*
Krap|fen*,  der; -s, - [mhd. krapfe= hakenförmiges Gebäck, eigtl.= Haken, Klammer, ahd. krapho= Haken, Kralle, Klaue, verw. mit Krampe, Krampf]: [...]
*2.* (landsch.****) kleines, rundes, meist mit Marmelade gefülltes, in schwimmendem Fett gebackenes Gebäckstück aus Hefeteig.
 © Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch 2001


Laut Duden sagt man in Norddeutschland und Ostmitteldeutschland (?) v.a.:

*Pfann|ku|chen,*  der [mhd. pfankuoche, ahd. pfankuocho]: [...]
*2. *(bes. nordd. u. ostmd.) in schwimmendem Fett gebackenes, meist mit Marmelade gefülltes, kugelförmiges Gebäckstück aus Hefeteig;
 © Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch 2001

Und dann gibt es noch die *Berliner*.


 Wo sagt man nun tatsächlich was?
Gibt es noch *weitere Wörter/Ausdrücke* für die gleichen kulinarischen Objekte?

_________________
*** *Diese "Landschaft" scheint meiner Erfahrung nach allerdings von erheblichen Ausmaßen zu sein.


----------



## cyanista

Sigianga said:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Wie sagt ihr denn in euren jeweiligen Gegenden zu *diesen leckeren Gebäckstücken?*
> 
> Ich persönlich sage *Krapfen *(und habe in ganz Bayern nie ein anderes Wort gehört).



In NRW sind das Berliner und Krapfen sind (wie ich das kenne) diese hier,  aus Brandteig, mit oder ohne Rosinen.


----------



## AGATHA2

Kajjo said:


> (habe ich noch nie gehört gehabt!)


 
dieses zum Beispiel ist eine regionale Grammatikvariante


----------



## grosmax

Kajjo said:


> (...) Wörter wie Kanker (habe ich *noch nie gehört gehab*t!) oder (...)



Um hier über das semantische Feld hinauszugehen, ist das wiederum eine regionale Ausdrucksweise?
Ich würde hier nichts anderes sagen können als "hatte ich noch nie gehört".

EDIT: lol - ich war offenbar zu langsam


----------



## Sidjanga

Kajjo said:


> .. wie "Steige" statt "Treppe" ...


    Oder _St*ie*ge_ (wie meine Oma aus Böhmen immer sagte).

  Ebenso von dort: die *Seichwumse *(Achtung: _ei_ wird hier [ei] und nicht [ai] gesprochen) und die *Aräppelmauke, *bei denen eigentlich niemand Schwierigkeiten haben sollte, sie sofort als Regionalismen oder (individualistischsten Dialekt) zu erkennen .

Im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass man mit der (oft voreiligen und meist sehr subjektiven) Einteilung von Wörtern in die Kategorien _regional_, _Dialekt _oder _"Hochsprache"_ extrem vorsichtig sein sollte; und noch viel vorsichtiger damit, allein aus deren Verwendung durch Einzelpersonen eventuelle Rückschlüsse auf die Bildung oder das intellektuelle Niveau des Sprechers ziehen zu wollen oder zu können.

Allein die Verwendung eines (wenn auch "regionalen") Wortes, das in einer Region auch in der Hochsprache und unter sehr gebildeten Sprechern (ausschließlich) verwendet wird, lässt dies wohl in keiner Weise zu.

Warum sollen denn nicht mehrere Wörter, die den gleichen Gegenstand oder Umstand bezeichnen, synonym (und friedlich) nebeneinander existieren können? 

Und um die initiale Frage von Hutschi zu beantworten:





Hutschi said:


> ...
> Wie kann ich erkennen, dass ein scheinbar ganz normales Wort regional ist?
> ...


 Man merkt es spätestens dann, wenn einen der Andere nicht versteht.


----------



## AGATHA2

Sigianga said:


> Oder _St*ie*ge_ (wie meine Oma aus Böhmen immer sagte).
> 
> In Wien gibt es auch nur "Hintertreppen" ansonsten aber "Stiegen"
> 
> Ebenso von dort: die *Seichwumse *(Achtung: _ei_ wird hier [ei] und nicht [ai] gesprochen) und die *Aräppelmauke, *


 
Wow ! Die sind schön. Aber was sind Seichwumsen und Aräppelmauken ????


----------



## Sidjanga

cyanista said:


> ... Krapfen sind (wie ich das kenne) diese hier, aus Brandteig, mit oder ohne Rosinen.


Interessant.
Aber sind die innen hohl, oder sieht das auf dem Bild nur so aus?  



AGATHA2 said:


> Wow ! Die sind schön. Aber was sind Seichwumsen und Aräppelmauken ????


Ja, Verzeihung, ich vergaß:

*Seichwumse*: Ameise; von "seichen" (urinieren); keine Ahnung, was eine _Wumse _alleinstehend ist )
*Aräppelmauke*:Kartoffelbrei; "Erdapfel-Mauke")

Ebenso aus Böhmen stammen:

*Buchteln*: Rohrnudeln; und die
*Halluschken*, welche im Allgäu/in Schwaben *Reiberdatschi* heißen und in der "Standardsprache" Kartoffelpuffer sind.


Und was genau sind "Hintertreppen"? (im Gegensatz zu Vorder-(?) oder sonstigen Treppen)


----------



## Suilan

Die Schwaben nennen nicht nur Backwaren anders, sondern definieren ganz normale Worte um.

Meine Lieblingskette ist (Deutsch --- Schwäbisch)
gehen --- laufen, laufen --- springen, springen --- jucken, jucken --- beißen (z.B. Insektenstich) oder kratzen (Pullover)

Weitere verwirrende Ausdrücke (Schwäbisch, Deutsch)

Heb dich! (Halt dich fest.)

Wenn du frierst, hol dir einen Teppich. (Decke)
Draußen ist es kalt, zieh dir einen Kittel an. (Anorak)
Die Suppe ist zu leis. (zu wenig gesalzen.)
*schnüffel* Schmeckst du das auch? (Riechst du das auch?)

Besonders knifflig ist der Ausdruck: na~keien. Je nachdem, wie der Nasal genau ausgesprochen wird, kann das Wort heißen: 1) hinfallen, 2) hineinfallen, 3) runterschmeißen.


----------



## sokol

1.) nur *regional verbreitete Wörter* zu erkennen ist oft sehr schwierig, gerade für Nicht-Muttersprachler: auch die gängigen Lexika helfen nur bedingt, weil dort regionale Markierungen nicht selten ungenau und/oder falsch sind

2.) *Schweiz *(deutschsprachige ;-) und *Österreich *haben *eigene Standardvarianten:* "Semmel" oder "Krapfen" sind in Österreich keinesfalls landschaftlich oder dialektal, sondern die (einzig gültigen) Varianten, und Wurst bestellt man in Österreich in Deka, nie in Gramm: geschätzte Besucher mögen bitte versuchen, 100 Gramm Wurst oder einen Pfannkuchen bei uns zu bestellen versuchen, sie werden bei ersterer Order vermutlich (nach einer kurzen Nachdenkpause) verstanden werden, bei letzterer wird wohl stark vom Zufall abhängen, was sie tatsächlich serviert bekommen  ---> was jedoch ganz sicher _nicht _serviert wird, ist das runde, in Fett gebackene Hefegebäck mit Marmelade- oder Vanillesauce-Fülle ;-), also das da:


Sigianga said:


> Wie sagt ihr denn in euren jeweiligen Gegenden zu *diesen leckeren Gebäckstücken?*
> Ich persönlich sage *Krapfen *(und habe in ganz Bayern nie ein anderes Wort gehört).


Die haben übrigens früher bei uns allgemein "Faschingskrapfen" geheissen, da der "normale" Krapfen eigentlich der sogenannte "Bauernkrapfen" war (ohne Marmelade und untertassentellergross, mit einem dünnen Boden in der Mitte).
Heutzutage hat sich das Verhältnis aber umgekehrt, unter einem "Krapfen" versteht man heute überwiegend dieses mit Marmelade gefüllte Ding, und zu den Bauernkrapfen sagt man heute oft auch am Land schon "Bauernkrapfen" und nicht mehr, wie früher meist, "nur" Krapfen.

3.) zu einzelnen Punkten:

- *Samstag *und *Sonnabend *sind beide in Deutschland standardsprachlich (letzteres typisch für den Norden, jedoch selbst in deutschen TV-Sendern eher selten zu hören), Österreich kennt ausschliesslich den Samstag, für die Schweiz könnt ich's nicht sagen

- der Plural *'Löwenzahne' *(angeblich österreichisch) ist mir absolut ungeläufig; es wäre, sollte diese Form tatsächlich verwendet werden, in jedem Fall eine hyperkorrekte Bildung, das Wort 'Löwenzahn' selbst ist übrigens ursprünglich fremd in Österreich und entweder bildungssprachlich (es handelt sich um eine lateinische Lehnübersetzung) oder aber aus Deutschland importiert worden, heute hat es jedenfalls dialektale Bezeichnungen (wie 'Maiblume') weitgehend verdrängt

*- der Eindruck, dass norddeutsche Varianten Standard sind und süddeutsche regional* rührt daher, dass sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten (eigentlich beginnend schon im 19. Jh.) immer mehr norddeutsche Varianten durchzusetzen begonnen haben, bedingt auch durch die Verlagerung des politischen Schwerpunkts (Schwäche von Habsburg, Aufstieg Preußens); heute ist es innerhalb Deutschlands sicherlich so, dass viel süddeutsches als 'regional' betrachtet wird; nichtsdestotrotz, was in Freilassing, Bayern als 'regional' gilt (wie etwa die Semmel), kann in Salzburg sehr wohl Standard sein (und ist es in diesem Fall auch)
---> das "Dialektgefälle" Nord-Süd in Deutschland ist übrigens weniger so zu verstehen, dass es im Norden keinen Dialekt mehr gäbe (das ist unrichtig); vielmehr wird im Norden Dialekt seltener gesprochen, beschränkt meist auf die unmittelbare Umgebung (Familie, Freunde), während im Süden auch mit Fremden oft Dialekt gesprochen wird; für Österreich und die Schweiz gilt dieses Nord-Süd-Gefälle jedoch nicht, dort stellt sich das Verhältnis von Dialekt und Standard ganz anders dar: Schweiz - _überall _Dialekt und Standard, und Österreich - _fast _überall Dialekt _und _Standard, jedoch im Osten (insbes. Graz und Wien) eine Bevölkerungsschicht, die überwiegend nur noch (österreichischen) Standard spricht bzw. teilweise Dialekt nur mehr passiv beherrscht

- von der *Hintertreppe in Wien* habe ich persönlich noch nie gehört, für mich war das immer nur eine Stiege (und ein Stiegenhaus); ich bin allerdings zugereist (aus Oberösterreich), also kein gebürtiger Wiener; immerhin kenne ich doch auch ein paar Wiener, und auch aus deren Mund habe ich die 'Hintertreppe' noch nie gehört, das Wort dürfte wohl im Rückzug sein
[EDIT: die "Hintertreppe" an und für sich habe ich als Bezeichnung schon gehört, jedoch nicht in der wertneutralen Bedeutung "Stiege": in _dieser _Bedeutung wär mir das völlig neu.]


Ist also alles durchaus nicht sooo einfach, genauer besehen.


----------



## AGATHA2

Sigianga said:


> *Seichwumse*: Ameise; von "seichen" (urinieren); keine Ahnung, was eine _Wumse _alleinstehend ist )
> *Aräppelmauke*:Kartoffelbrei; "Erdapfel-Mauke")
> 
> genial !
> 
> Ebenso aus Böhmen stammen:
> 
> *Buchteln*: die kenne ich auch ! Buchteln mit Vanillesauce gehören zum wiener Mehlspeisenrepertoire
> *Halluschken*, welche im Allgäu/in Schwaben *Reiberdatschi* heißen und in der "Standardsprache" Kartoffelpuffer sind. Hmmm ! Da gibt´s bei uns auch die Powidldatschkerln. Die stammen natürlich aus der böhmischen Küche und sind - sprachlich- im Verschwinden begriffen.
> 
> 
> Und was genau sind "Hintertreppen"? (im Gegensatz zu Vorder-(?) oder sonstigen Treppen)


 
Na ja, Hintertreppen gehören tatsächlich nicht zum Alltagsvokabular und haben eigentlich heute auch gar nichts mehr mit Stiegen und Stiegenhäusern gemeinsam. 
Sie stammen aus der Literatur und tauchen auch eigentlich nur mehr gelegentlich und im übertragenen Sinn auf. Zum Beispiel kann in der Politik  etwas "über die Hintertreppe eingeführt werden ". Ein in Österreich sehr beliebtes Verfahren bei dem etwas zwar nicht wirklich offiziell, aber doch irgendwie eingeführt wird


----------



## AGATHA2

sokol said:


> 1.)
> 
> Ist also alles durchaus nicht sooo einfach, genauer besehen.


 
Wie wahr !!! Das Weltbild nach welchem es eine Hochsprache, regionale Standards und Dialekte gibt, wobei Nachrichtensprecher und gebildete Menschen daran zu erkennen sind, dass sie nur erstere benützen, halte ich für viel zu simpel gemessen an der tatsächlichen Vielfalt sprachlicher Welten.


----------



## AGATHA2

Jetzt sind mir gerade auch noch die "Hintertreppen der Weltgeschichte" eingefallen. Das sind die Nebenschauplätze sogenannter  "wichtiger" Ereignisse wie Kriege, Revolutionen etc


----------



## Sidjanga

Einfach genial dieser Thread!

Sehr gut, interessant und wahrscheinlich zutreffend der Beitrag von sokol zu norddeutschen und südlichen Varianten und zum Dialektgefälle.





sokol said:


> ...
> ...nichtsdestotrotz, was in Freilassing, Bayern als 'regional' gilt (wie etwa die Semmel), kann in Salzburg sehr wohl Standard sein (und ist es in diesem Fall auch)
> ...


Innerhalb Bayerns ist _Semmel _auch Standard. 


AGATHA2 said:


> ...
> Zum Beispiel kann in der Politik  etwas "über die Hintertreppe eingeführt werden ". Ein in Österreich sehr beliebtes Verfahren bei dem etwas zwar nicht wirklich offiziell, aber doch irgendwie eingeführt wird


Ja, ich glaube dazu würde ich "durch die Hintertür" sagen.


----------



## AGATHA2

Sigianga said:


> Ja, ich glaube dazu würde ich "durch die Hintertür" sagen.


 
Ja, auch. Die besonders fiesen Manöver finden aber dann im ersten Stock statt


----------



## Hutschi

In Theuern (südlicher Thüringer Wald) heißen die Pfannkuchen übrigens ebenfalls "Faschingskrapfen".


----------



## Brioche

Sigianga said:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Wie sagt ihr denn in euren jeweiligen Gegenden zu *diesen leckeren Gebäckstücken?*
> 
> Ich persönlich sage *Krapfen *(und habe in ganz Bayern nie ein anderes Wort gehört).
> 
> Hierzu steht im Duden:
> *
> Krap|fen*,  der; -s, - [mhd. krapfe= hakenförmiges Gebäck, eigtl.= Haken, Klammer, ahd. krapho= Haken, Kralle, Klaue, verw. mit Krampe, Krampf]: [...]
> *2.* (landsch.****) kleines, rundes, meist mit Marmelade gefülltes, in schwimmendem Fett gebackenes Gebäckstück aus Hefeteig.
> © Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch 2001
> 
> 
> Laut Duden sagt man in Norddeutschland und Ostmitteldeutschland (?) v.a.:
> 
> *Pfann|ku|chen,*  der [mhd. pfankuoche, ahd. pfankuocho]: [...]
> *2. *(bes. nordd. u. ostmd.) in schwimmendem Fett gebackenes, meist mit Marmelade gefülltes, kugelförmiges Gebäckstück aus Hefeteig;
> © Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch 2001
> 
> Und dann gibt es noch die *Berliner*.
> 
> 
> Wo sagt man nun tatsächlich was?
> Gibt es noch *weitere Wörter/Ausdrücke* für die gleichen kulinarischen Objekte?
> 
> _________________
> *** *Diese "Landschaft" scheint meiner Erfahrung nach allerdings von erheblichen Ausmaßen zu sein.



I have heard Krapfen called *Kreppel/Kräppel* in the Frankfurt/Main area.

I read somewhere that they are also called *Nonnenpfoten*, but I haven't actually heard that word used.


----------



## Hutschi

In vielen Fällen bemerkt man, dass der Ausdruck regional ist, aber in vielen Fällen nicht. Gerade bei "Pfannkuchen" wird der Effekt deutlich. Das Wort ist überregional, die Bedeutung ist regional. Das macht es besonders schwierig. Im Westen bezeichnet es meist etwas, was im Osten als "Eierkuchen" bezeichnet wird.

Ähnliche Probleme gibt es bei Kloß vs. Knödel und Semmel vs. Brötchen.


----------



## Sidjanga

Brioche said:


> ...
> I read somewhere that they are also called *Nonnenpfoten*, but I haven't actually heard that word used.


Interesting.
I didn't know the word eiher, but in Google actually appear a few under this name.


----------



## sokol

Hutschi said:


> In vielen Fällen bemerkt man, dass der Ausdruck regional ist, aber in vielen Fällen nicht. Gerade bei "Pfannkuchen" wird der Effekt deutlich. Das Wort ist überregional, die Bedeutung ist regional. Das macht es besonders schwierig. Im Westen bezeichnet es meist etwas, was im Osten als "Eierkuchen" bezeichnet wird.
> 
> Ähnliche Probleme gibt es bei Kloß vs. Knödel und Semmel vs. Brötchen.


Naja, Pfannkuchen ist ein ziemlich 'schwieriger Fall', sozusagen  - in Österreich ist das Wort 'Pfannkuchen' völlig fremd (das heisst, nicht ganz, glaube ich: in Vorarlberg gibt's das Wort glaub ich im lokalen Dialekt auch) und Österreicher glauben üblicherweise, dass die Deutschen mit 'Pfannkuchen' so eine Art Palatschinken meinen (das ist ein Eier-Rührteig, also ein flüssiger Teig, der in einer Pfanne gebraten wird: ich bin kein Koch, aber Google informiert ausreichend darüber, was 'Palatschinken' wirklich sind, wen's interessiert.)
Österreicher übersetzen also 'Pfannkuchen' meist mit 'Palatschinken' und liegen damit, je nachdem, woher jener Gast kommt, der 'Pfannkuchen' bestellt, mehr oder weniger krass daneben.

Bei Kloss vs. Knödel & Semmel vs. Brötchen funktioniert die Übersetzung hingegen meist problemlos.


----------



## Sepia

Interessanterweise gibt es gerade bei Backwaren auch in einem kleinen Land wie Dänemark extreme regionale unterschiede in der Terminologie!

Was aber nicht mit Backwaren zu tun hat ist das Wort "Handstein". Ich kenne das nur aus Hamburg. Gemeint ist ein "Waschbecken". 

Hat jemand andere regionale Wörter dafür?

---------------

Die Behauptung in einem der Threads weiter oben, man spreche weniger Dialekt in Nord-Deutschland als in Bayern finde ich nicht ganz sachlich. Das kommt völlig darauf an wo man die Grenze zwischen Dialekt und Regionalsprache setzen will. Wer meint, dass irgendein bayerischer Bauer den ich nur schwierig verstehe, würde dialekt sprechen, dann ist das auch die Situation wo die Bauern Brakelmann und Tönnsen mit einander Platt sprechen würden - also eine ganz andere Sprache. Und wenn jemand dazu kommen würde der nur Hochdeutsch spricht würden die zwar auch Hochdeutsch sprechen aber vermutlich in einem regionalen Dialekt mit ein Paar plattdeutsche Wörter hier und da. Es wird also nicht weniger Dialekt gesprochen, der Dialekt weicht nur weniger von dem bundesweiten Standard ab.


----------



## sokol

Das 'Waschbecken' ist altösterreichisch ein 'Lavoir' (ausgesprochen wird das /lawoa/ wobei 'oa' = ein Diphtong mit Akzent auf dem 'o' bzw. besonders im Osten auch 'französisch' ausgesprochen mit Akzent auf dem letzten 'a'), also ein französisches Lehnwort: es wird immer noch gebraucht, jedoch zunehmend seltener, und besonders die jüngere Generation verwendet 'Lavoir' wohl nicht mehr, meiner Erfahrung nach.

An Sepia - zu regionalen Unterschieden in der Stratifikation: der Unterschied ist eben die Art des Gebrauchs.
In Oberösterreich ist selbst in den grösseren Städten (auch in Linz mit über 200.000 Ew.) Dialekt die normale tägliche Umgangssprache - auch in der Fussgängerzone, in den Lokalen und Geschäften, auf Behörden usw.: es ist 'erlaubt' und 'akzeptiert', praktisch überall Dialekt zu sprechen (wobei es sich da natürlich nicht um bäuerliche Dialekte handelt, sondern um einen urbanen 'Ausgleichsdialekt', in dem bestimmte Eigenheiten lokaler Dialekte angeglichen sind - nichtsdestotrotz, eindeutig um Dialekt und nicht eine standardsprachliche Umgangssprache mit einigen wenigen Dialekteinsprengseln).
Es ist durchaus auch üblich, Personen im Dialekt anzusprechen, von denen man in der Standardsprache angesprochen wird - manche wechseln dann zu Hochdeutsch, viele jedoch nicht.
(Im erheblich grösseren Wien und im kaum grösseren Graz hingegen wird Dialektgebrauch im selben Umfang wie in Linz unter Umständen nicht als angemessen akzeptiert werden, doch 'kann/darf' man trotzdem fast in allen Situationen auch Dialekt sprechen, wenn man will - wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiss.)

Das ist im Norden von Deutschland bestimmt nicht der Fall - wohl aber auch nicht in München, sehr wohl hingegen in einer Kleinstadt wie Passau (die ich persönlich kenne).
Wie es in mittelgrossen bayerischen Städten ausschaut (also etwa Regensburg), kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.

Ansonsten stimme ich durchaus zu, dass eine regionale Umgangssprache, wenn auch auf dem Standard basierend und nur wenige Platt-Elemente enthaltend, dennoch funktional natürlich die Rolle eines Dialekts übernehmen kann.


----------

